# Clonage partition BootCamp avec WinClone 5 impossible



## GaUgAu (8 Avril 2016)

Après changement de disque dur dans mon MacBook Pro, j'ai restauré depuis mon disque TimeMachine.
Maintenant, je voudrais cloner mon ancienne partition BootCamp pour la recréer à l'identique sur le nouveau disque.

Je suis le pas à pas de TwoCanoes:
1 - creation d'une partition FAT32 de la taille de la partition BootCamp à copier (majorée de quelques Go)
2 - branchement de l'ancien disque en usb (via un boitier externe dans lequel je l'ai installé)
3 - lancement de WinClone
4 - sélection de l'ancienne partition BootCamp comme source et la nouvelle partition (nommée BC) FAT32 comme destination
5 - lancement du clonage

Le travail démarre, mais la barre de progression avance très vite (quelques minutes seulement pour aboutir à 97%). Là, il indique qu'il n'arrive pas à identifier la version de Windows et demande de sélectionner si c'est Windows 7 ou Windows 8 ou ultérieur.
Je clique Windows 7 et quelques secondes après j'ai un nouveau message d'erreur indiquant
"Copying BCD file failed - See the system log for more information"

En allant dans console je trouve cette erreur
08/04/2016 20:39:40,346 Winclone[487]: Error copying /Volumes/BC/Windows/Boot/PCAT to /Volumes/BC/boot with error Impossible d’ouvrir le fichier « PCAT » car il n'existe pas.

Et je note que la partition BC est toujours en FAT32 (alors qu'il est supposé la passer en NTFS)



J'ai refais une tentative en modifiant les preferences de WinClone pour qu'il remplace BCD par une version generique.
Dans ce cas, j'ai

```
08/04/2016 20:52:41,180 Winclone[616]: Copying BCD File completed successfully!
08/04/2016 20:52:41,193 Winclone[616]: +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++Updating Partition Table+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
08/04/2016 20:52:41,982 Winclone[616]:

----------------------------- BIOS Partition Table--------------------------
#: id  cyl  hd sec -  cyl  hd sec [     start -       size]
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1: EE    0   0   2 -   25 127  14 [         1 -     409639]
2: AF   25 127  15 - 1023 143  62 [    409640 - 1455490056]
3: AB 1023 143  63 - 1023 231  23 [1455899696 -    1531680]
4: 0B 1023 250  27 - 1023  57  56 [1457432576 -  496091136]
Updating start sector offset on /dev/disk0s4
08/04/2016 20:52:41,986 Winclone[616]: step is 6
08/04/2016 20:52:41,987 Winclone[616]: Updating Partition table completed successfully!
08/04/2016 20:52:41,987 Winclone[616]: done Update Partition Table
08/04/2016 20:52:41,987 Winclone[616]: Expanding Filesystem
08/04/2016 20:52:41,988 Winclone[616]: Unmounting /dev/disk0s4
08/04/2016 20:52:42,094 Winclone[616]: Unmounting /dev/disk0s4 Finished
08/04/2016 20:52:42,095 Winclone[616]: +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++Expanding Filesystem+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
08/04/2016 20:52:42,868 Winclone[616]: ntfsresize v2.0.0 (libntfs 10:0:0)
08/04/2016 20:52:42,882 Winclone[616]: Failed to startup volume
08/04/2016 20:52:42,882 Winclone[616]: : Invalid argument.
ERROR(22): Opening '/dev/disk0s4' as NTFS failed: Invalid argument
The device '/dev/disk0s4' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
Maybe you selected the wrong partition? Or the whole disk instead of a
partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? This error might also occur
if the disk was incorrectly repartitioned (see the ntfsresize FAQ).
08/04/2016 20:52:42,886 Winclone[616]: step is 7
08/04/2016 20:52:42,886 Winclone[616]: Expanding Filesystem completed successfully!
08/04/2016 20:52:42,886 Winclone[616]: done expanding filesystem
08/04/2016 20:52:42,886 Winclone[616]: Mounting /dev/disk1s4
08/04/2016 20:52:44,297 Winclone[616]: Mounting /dev/disk1s4 Finished
08/04/2016 20:52:44,297 Winclone[616]: Mounting /dev/disk0s4
08/04/2016 20:52:44,909 Winclone[616]: Mounting /dev/disk0s4 Finished
```

IL me semble que cette fois il reussit à copier un fichier BCD mais qu'ensuite c'est le formattage NTFS qui ne se fait pas.
D'ailleurs je récupère toujours ma partition BC en FAT32 avec seulement 3,1 Mo de copié


Je ne vois pas comment réussir à cloner proprement ma partition BootCamp.

Si quelqu'un a rencontré ce type de problème et trouvé comment le résoudre il me rendra un grand service! (sinon c'est reparti pour l'assistant Bootcamp et la réinstallation depuis le DVD de Windows 7...)

Merci d'avance

(Pour info MacOS X 10.9.5)


----------



## r e m y (8 Avril 2016)

Egalement intéressé par la solution si quelqu'un a une idee...


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2016)

Il me semble que *macomaniac* avait donné une alternative, mais je ne retrouve pas son message.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Il me semble que *macomaniac* avait donné une alternative, mais je ne retrouve pas son message.



J'en ai donné pour installer Windows en mode clean install, quand l'«Assistant BootCamp» en est incapable.

Sinon, j'ai fait avec succès l'expérience suivante entre 2 Macs :

*- a)* Mac "source" : _MacBook Pro 15" Mid-2010_ > Windows installé sans problème sur une partition > je lance «Winclone» et je lui demander d'exporter une image-archive du Système Win installé sur la partition. J'obtiens donc un fichier-archive de type *Win.winclone* que je copie sur une clé USB.

*- b)* Mac "destination" : _MacBook Pro 17" Late_2011_ > je crée (avec l'«Utilitaire de Disque») une partition d'accueil MS-DOS (FAT-32) destinée à Windows. Je lance alors «Winclone» et je lui donne comme "source" le fichier *Win.winclone* récupéré de la clé et pour "destination" la partition MS-DOS > pas de problème : reformatage en NTFS + clonage en règle > possibilité de démarrer sur Win.​=> essayer pour voir cette manip. Au lieu de cloner d'après un système installé (source) sur une partition MS-DOS (destination) ; cloner d'après une image-archive (source) <exportée du système installé> sur la partition MS-DOS (destination)...​


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2016)

Merci Macomaniac.
Le support de TwoCanoes (WinClone) a suggéré de faire en 2 étapes (d'abord créer une image file WinClone) puis utiliser cette Image File pour recréer la partition BootCamp sur la destination.

Mais on a également une erreur à la création de l'image File WinClone... la partition BootCamp d'origine semble avoir des soucis
(le disque ayant dû être changé en raison d'erreur lecture/ecriture détectées dans la partition OS X, il est possible que la partition BootCamp souffre également de bad blocks...)

Reste à réinstaller le disque dans le MacBookPro (à la place du nouveau disque), puis essayer de booter Windows pour faire un chkdsk /b en espérant que ca remettra d'aplomb la partition BootCamp et qu'on pourra ensuite la cloner avec WinClone.



(Nota: les balises /code ont un comportement curieux... impossible de faire afficher le texte dans une taille de police de caractères inférieure!)


----------



## r e m y (13 Avril 2016)

Finalement on a réussi à créer un fichier image WinClone à partir de la partition BootCamp d'origine. 

Pour celà, il a fallu brancher l'ancien disque contenant la partition BootCamp, en USB sur un PC

On a démarré le PC sur le DVD d'installation de Windows7 (version de Windows installée sur ce BootCamp)

Ensuite il faut décliner l'installation de Windows et cliquer "réparer mon ordinateur "
Là une autre fenêtre s'ouvre présentant le disque interne du PC (affecté à la lettre C: ) et le volume BootCamp (qui apparaissait affecté à la lettre F: ) 
A ce stade il faut annuler l'option de réparation mais plutot choisir "Avancé" pour accéder à une console permettant de lancer un CHKDSK /b F: (paramètre /b pour verifier l'existence de badblocks)

Après un test complet de près de 4h (258 000 fichiers sur un volume de 250 Go avec seulement 16 Go de libres), et quelques erreurs corrigées, le volume BootCamp récupéré a été accepté par WinClone (une fois le disque reconnecté au Mac) qui a pu en faire une image. 

(Il a quand même fallu le laisser tourner toute la nuit, la création de l'image ayant pris 8h ! Peut-être parce que le disque contenant la partition BootCamp etait en externe connecté en usb2)


maintenant on va essayer de recréer une nouvelle partition BootCamp sur le nouveau disque dur à partir de cette image de l'ancien volume BootCamp. 


Suite au prochain épisode (probablement après une  nuit de restauration....)


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2016)

Dernière étape réussie...
On a recréé la partition BootCamp sur le nouveau disque dur et restauré celle-ci à partir de l'image disque WinClone. (Beaucoup plus rapide la restauration.... 1h40 contre 8h la veille pour créer l'image disque.)

Puis redémarrage sur Windows et réactivation de la license Windows 7


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2016)

Pfuiii ! Ça été du trapèze dans ton cas pour exporter l'archive *.winclone*. Chez moi, par contre : aucune difficulté.

On conseille régulièrement de sauvegarder sur le forum OS X - ce conseil mériterait d'être transposé _mutatis mutandis_ à ce forum-ci : « _winclonez_ régulièrement ! » ; « _winclonez_ toujours avant une mise-à-niveau d'OS X ! » etc.​


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2016)

Il faudrait conseiller de WinCloner avant un crash disque dur.... 

En fait la difficulté principale venait d'erreurs sur le volume BootCamp qui empêchaient WinClone de retrouver ses petits et que seul un CHKDSK pouvait corriger ....

Ensuite la deuxième difficulté est venue du fait que le disque malade avec la partition BootCamp n'a pu être mis que dans un boîtier USB2, ce qui a amené des temps de copie très longs.


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2016)

J'oubliais.... Je mets 5 étoiles au support de TwoCanoes. 
Ils nous ont assisté pas à pas pour résoudre le problème (y compris en expliquant par le détail les manips  à faire sous Windows pour réparer la structure logique et le catalogue de fichiers du volume BootCamp) avec une réactivité exemplaire!


----------

